# Ariens 1032 chute question



## erock (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a nice *'79 Ariens 1032* machine that I am looking to modify by means of a *taller* discharge chute than the original equipment shorty. I don't need cable operated devices, or motor-operated, just good ol' metal with more heighth. I'll gladly adjust the deflector by hand. It's quite likely that some newer model Ariens would share the same bases, and would make a direct swap pretty simple. Any suggestions anyone ?? Doesn't even have to be the same brand or color, since Ariens made equipment for other competitors. Thanks in advance !!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just a suggestion. Get a second identical chute to the one you have. Cut the bottom of the new and the top of the original chute and have them welded together. I haven't researched this so I am not sure if they are tapered or if they will weld up nice but if they do you will be in business.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you want one of the really nice modern ones you are going to have to cut the chute ring. If you want one of those middle year ones I have been told they are a direct swap. Still looking to get one for myself.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*chute..*

I cut ring off and welded newer chute to older ring (in pic's I posted of blower couple weeks ago) - Geno. P.S. I welded new on at wrong projector and had to cut welds and re-do so take carefull note of chute angle.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to sort of hijack this thread. When you make the chute longer, like the newer models, does it make the machine throw the snow further? Are there any theories on this.
Sid


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just installed an 18-inch chute from what I believe is a chute from a mid 90s ST824/924 snowblower, which was 4 inches taller than the one it replaced. How tall is the one on your 1032 right now?


----------



## erock (Feb 8, 2014)

My chute is the 18" one, like yours. I'd like to go like 24" ideally. Seems to control the discharge flow better, by means of the longer arc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You probably want the chute from a later ST1032 or ST1136 that came with a taller chute with a remote deflector control, like this one:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page7.html

The part number for the chute for Model # 924071 is 02449900 which has been superceded by 02449959. You're looking at $100+ for just the chute if you were to buy it new(which doesn't include the cost of the deflector). Finding just the tall chute in the used market is a tough task, you'd have an easier time finding a complete parts machine with the chute you want.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

You should check out this thread. JRHAWK9 did a great job extending his chute.


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/1666-howdy-wisconsin-dells-wi.html


Since you're only looking to add about 6" an extension should do the trick.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay, I am going to chime in on this thread. 

My 1971 Ariens has had (3) different chutes on it. I am going to label them on height (with out) the deflector on them. 

The original chute was 11" high. Will give you about 20' (+ -) of throwing distance. 

About 3 years ago I added the 15" chute from a ST824 machine. The tilt is a bit more straight up that gives you quite a bit more distance to the 35'-38'' range. 

Now for about 2 years I have been using the 23" tall chute that I believe was used for Ariens first remote deflector system. The tilt on this chute might be a tad bit more straight up then the 15". This chute is great for throwing over very tall snow banks. I haven't gotten a distance number yet because all of the storms that I have used this chute for have been HUGE storms and getting a distance number was the furthest thing from my mind. The one (negative that I have noticed with this 23" tall chute is that because the bottom depth measurement is a little bit less the the 15" tall chute, when it's turned all the way to the right, you get a bit of snow thrown back towards your face. Now if you look at the exit hole on those bigger ST machines that this chute originally came on, you will see a half moon shaped metal piece welded on the outer part of the exit hole toward the bucket side. (I think this piece was added to keep the snow towards the back of the chute so that the snow would not be thrown back towards you.)


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's My Personal Machine. Throws Great with only a 5.5hp engine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jackmels, sell me that chute!! LOL!!


----------

